# Very tall baby



## MotherBeth

Anybody else have a tall one? 

We were actually sitting somewhere today where there was another couple with a toddler. The mother asked how old mine was. I said she's one. And the father started snickering and looking off in the other directly and said, "Geeezz...she's as big as our two year old." And kept snickering and wouldn't look at me. 

What???

I hope she won't run into TOO many people like that. What's wrong with being tall?


----------



## kiwimama

what horrible people you came across! 
How tall is your lo on the %tile charts? Their 2 year old might be a shortie! 
There is nothing wrong with being tall - who knows - she might become a world famous model or basketball star. Hopefully you never meet anyone with such a shallow outlook on life as that couple obviously were. :nope:


----------



## MotherBeth

95th percentile tall. 

I didn't think there was anything wrong with that! :cry:


----------



## mommyof3co

Wow I can't believe she reacted that way??? My oldest was very tall and we got some comments but nothing actually negative. And then Hayden is super short and people always comment on how tiny he is. You really get it either way it goes


----------



## Nibblenic

My Lo is tall on the 95% and has a big head over the 100% percentile

I somtimes have trouble with other mums thinking that she is older, which i think will get worse when she walks (As atm because she still crawls mainly you can tell shes baby) Like with sharing etc, or her generally acting her age! Sa at mum and toddlers etc. 

Maybe they do have a little'un. here are 18 month olds that look alot smaller than my Lo. But i tell ya what, Shes strong and sturdy and i dont feel like she'll snap in two if something kncocks her over

There was no need to go on like that though, its not nice at all. I would have said something tbh

Lo's cousin, is 2 at the end of this month as has size 10 feet and is in 4-5 childrens clothes and is the same height as the average 4 year old. We have similar problems, like when he acts like a 2 year old, which obviously he DOES people look at him funny for not benig lke a 4 year old!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Morgans on the 96th centile, everybody thinks hes older than he is. Our widwife measured him at his 18 month check up and said he'll be around 6ft 4inch one day :o 
but my friend whos now 23 was predicted to be around 6ft because she was such a tall toddler, she wasnt though, shes actually a tiny 5ft 2inch... So i wouldnt worry hun, its just shallow people, morgans already taller than our neighbours 4 & 3 year old boys, their parents are very short though!


----------



## Poppeteer

I would have said 'wow your little one is a shortie' and started sniggering away too.

How f'ing rude!!!!

My little girl is VERY tall, takes after her 6ft 2 dad, where as I'm only a diddy 5ft 2. I see it as a blessing, I hate being short and glad she's going to be a fair bit leggier :winkwink:


----------



## faille

My LO is off the chart (but only just :lol:) and we haven't had any negative comments :wacko:

Only thing we'll probably get is people assuming she's older than she is and they'll probably expect her to "do more" and forget she's only 13 months.


----------



## Novbaby08

Harley is 18 months old and 34 3/4 inches tall. Her pediatrician said shes the tallest 18 month old he's seen yet. Her height was way off the charts. :) He put her down as 100th percentile but said she was more like 120th. She's wearing 2T


----------



## joeyjo

Sorry she upset you & was so rude :hugs:

My LO is a little one; 10months old and still comfortably in 3-6month clothes. I know I have been guilty of staring at other bigger babies - mainly because I worry about G and am trying to figure out how small he is. 
I would never say anything and cetainly wouldn't be thinking anything negative, I'm just a bit envious. I'm 5 foot 7 so tallish for a girl but his dad is only the same height as me and so quite small for a bloke & he really wants G to be taller than him, gets a bit upset each time G gets weighed and hasn't put on much weight.


----------



## eclipse

My son Liam is a little over 3 and well over 40 inches tall. I'm not exactly sure how tall he is, but he has to wear 5t for the length and has been for awhile. SO no, you are not alone! He is going to be 6 feet 5 inches tall! :rofl: My whole family is full of amazons, so it was sort of expected... :D


----------



## Sarahkka

Sorry, they sniggered at a _baby_?
What the hell is wrong with them?
You don't laugh at anyone like that, let alone a little child. What asses.
And over being tall? Oh, what a terrible affliction! She'll never live that down!
Total f%#%ing morons, to boot.
My son is tall for his age (no idea what percentile, but he fits 2 yr sizes and is 17 months). We've had a few friends jokingly call him "Simon the Viking" because he is such a tall, sturdy toddler and is very blonde! :) But that was in good fun, and in good taste. There was nothing mean about it.
Those people need some manners. And a few brain cells wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## Hope22

Darwin is very tall, 95th %ile or above. He's thinning out too, he was at 75th %ile for weight, now it's about 50th, which makes him look even taller. His dad is 6' 4" and I'm 5' 6", so we're not exactly shocked at his size! We get loads of comments when we go to the playground - people think he's 2-2.5 years old and wonder why he doesn't talk much and walks like a much younger toddler. When I tell them he's 17 months, most people are shocked and say he's bigger than a lot of two year olds they know. Even if my hubby is with us, they still seem surprised at his height.


----------



## goddess25

Yes..

Euan is in the 97th percentile for height and weight since he was born. He probably looks like he should be about 2 1/2 but he is only 15.5 months. You can tell if you look at his face cos its younger but I have had a fair amount of negative comments about his size, its very sad really. It used to make me feel a bit paranoid but now it just makes me feel a bit sad... he is going to be big always I think and thats about it. 

Bless, so much pressure on them from a young age.


----------



## NIfirsttimer

yep...we get this A LOT!
ruby is WAY off the centile scale.. like about an inch above the top of the chart itself! OH and I are both tall, so I guess it figures!

shes not quite 11m yet, and shes wearing age 2-3, and even some 3-4! her weight is a little below her height, so im not concerned about that at all, but it does get tiresome listening to people commenting on it day & day out!!!!


----------



## lollylou1

oh hunny i am sorry she upset u, it drives me mad when everyone says how tall annabelle is and when i took her to clinic she is only on 25th percentile however after reading this post i just looked in her book and it only takes about 2-3 cm for her to be on 75th LOL so not too much LOL!
As long as your LO is happy tell anyone else to P off LOL
Lou
xxx


----------



## morri

My nephew is 4 months old and at least 71 cm and about 10 kg. I don't what the range is though lol.


----------



## BlackBerry25

H is way up there too, her head was over the 100th percentile, height just under it and weight about 85 percentile. She is 20 months and I had to buy a 4T shirt the other day :rofl: So, you are def. not alone. :hugs:


----------



## WearMyKissx

Grr, some people can be so rude! Ryan is quite tall, he has friends who are older than him and hes the same height, so far we've had no rude comments but been warned they might happen. OH's dad has always been tall and when he was 2, he was mistaken for a 5 year old, hes roughly 6ft 11 and my OH is 6ft 2 so Ryan will never be small. Infact, my OH is the smallest in his family! I'm 5ft 1 so I'm glad Ryan is tall really.. just means when hes walking holding my hand I don't have to bend down lol!


----------



## Abz1982

God, thats well rude! Emma is off the chart for her height, and next to my mates 2yr old there is like 3-4 cm difference- but 2yrold is a small child. 
I dont see what it matters as I as a tall baby, Im not 5ft 6......so it doesnt always mean anything. 

I do worry however that folk will think that Emma is older and therefore slow for her age or something, and treat her as such. 

The guy was just rude......and hopefully embarassed that he made a shortass.


----------



## Panda_Ally

Nothing wrong with being tall, ignore them hun. xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Nate is 2 in a couple of weeks people always think he is 3 1/2 or older caus hes so tall hes a big kid and people expect him to be doing more , talking more etc..... but hes still young, hes the biggest of all his friends who are from the same birth club some are only on the 5th centile% line on the charts as hes on the 98th% and quite in proprotion. lol my 10 wk old is only about 5-8lbs behind the smallest of his big brothers friends :rofl: i just have big babies


----------



## charlotteb24

My boy is on the 95th percentile too and he's very tall for his age of 15.5 months. He's in 1.5-2year clothes and has size 5.5G feet. He goes to tumble tots once a week and he's taller than most of the 2 year olds by in some cases a head! 

I had someone ask me in a soft play area in town how far behind was he as he could t talk. I was like well what exactly do you expect from a 15 month toddler? They didn't believe me I don't thibk! But that's up to them, he's a big boy and for his age he's very forward!

Ignore people like that, they are just waste of timers who thrive off upsetting people. You know your child better than anyone and being tall is no crime!


----------



## Vickie

:shock: What a way to act! Hannah is tall as well, usually 95% percentile and yes I get she's big or people being surprised she's younger than their child but never had that reaction!


----------



## hypnorm

Ewan has always been big, alnd gone in to the next size clothes afew months early.
He will be 5 in august but is in 6-7 size clothes, he is in reception class at school and the youngest in the class, but actually the tallest which does go against him and some of the parents have judged him by his size and complained to the teacher regarding some of his behaviour but luckily the teacher pointed out to the parents his age and they were a bit more sympathetic. so i do sympathise.


----------



## ryder

Jasmine is around the 90th percentile for her age... 

All babies and toddlers grow at different rates etc. Jasmine is pretty tall I guess considering I am only 5'4 and her dad is only 5'7... I don't expect her to be much taller then me.


----------



## Septie

Tbh, the guy prob was embarrassed about his kid's size...but if I'd been in the mood (and it does seem that he sounded rude), I would have said sth along the lines "oh, yes, we are quite pleased; research has shown that tall people earn more money other things equal" (there are actually a number of studies on the subject hehe).


----------



## mamalove

My daughter is not on the centile anymore lol
she's really tall and looks a lot older, has HUGE feet and wears t-shirts for 5-6 year olds, but is light as a feather :)

twins on the other hand are shortys, T. on th 75 centile and L. on the 50th but are chubby and weigh nearly as much as their big sister :)


----------



## mamalove

forgot to add, i LIKE the fact that she's tall, i seem to care more about her height then weight : ))


----------



## channy3232

Maybe he was laughing because his baby is little? Not because your baby is tall? I don't know, just giving the benefit of the doubt. But if he did laugh at your baby, then screw him!
And don't feel bad, Rocco was BORN at 23.25 inches (about 60cm) and is now 31.75 inches (bout 80.5cm). He just turned 1. An older couple was fussing over him tonight at the restaurant we ate dinner at. They asked how old he was and Rocco actually answered by putting up one finger. Lol the man asked when he'd be 2. I said "oh he just turned one a few weeks ago" he looked shocked! And I heard him as they were walking away say "I can't believe he just turned one!!" it was pretty funny actually. 
My husband is 6'5" so we weren't surprised.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I hate way some people act. Amber always been longer/taller since day she was born.
Because she looks 4... get other ladies staring when i go into change her nappy... as if to say 'god that child still in nappies!' Amber gets so in grossed in what shes doing she wont listen to you trying to learn her words of even listen full stop(we know she can hear as weve had 3 appts at ear hospital to check now) so lately she only started to talk about more & more clearer. When strangers have started talking to her she replies & doesnt make sense, i can see them thinking ' huh.. why cant that child talk properly?' 
It does get annoying at times when things like this happen, but ive got nothing against her being tall. :)
Another thing weve came across is carseats. Grandparents went buy a new carseat people asked how old the child was they said 2.5yrs old.. said you cant buy that not old enough.. aye she may not be old enough but she meets the requirements of over 95cm & over 33lbs. 
We all had feelings she was going to be tall from the start, my dads tall.. am average... her dad is very tall & got huge feet size 15 lol. Amber is currently size 8. 

Where as hollie is the opposite shes a shortie :D


----------



## Samemka

Some people just love to compare kids and it wouldn't have mattered whether your daughter was tall/short/blonde/brown haired...there'd have been something! I wouldn't worry about it. Someone in OHs family who has a baby similar age to Emma does it all the time....their baby had a lot of hair, is very small for his age....so of course, because Emma didn't have much hair and was on the 75 percentile for weight (and over 90th for height, so she's in proportion).....they kind of made out she was 'wrong'!! I want to say to people sometimes 'who made your baby the average?' - makes me soooo mad!


----------

